
City with World's Worst Traffic Has a Solution: Build Artificial Islands - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2019-manila-reclamation/
======
dredmorbius
Current Bloomberg title: "Manila Has a Fix for World’s Worst Traffic: Build
Artificial Islands"

------
jppope
I thought we were getting islands in SoCal... that was a let down.

